# Wie mache ich Wein?



## mitch (6. Sep. 2008)

hallo leute,

dieses jahr gibt es so viele weintrauben bei uns, leider habe ich wenig ahnung vom __ wein machen wer kennt sich da aus :beeten

vieleicht gibt es ja einen winzer oder so hier im forum der ein paar tips dazugeben könnte.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich wein*

Hi mitch,

natürlich habe ich auch davon Ahnung. Hab früher mal alle möglichen Weine und Schnäpse und so gemacht.
Ist aber ein sehr umfangreiches Thema und mit Wein aus Weintrauben müsste ich mehr über Traubensorte, Öchsle, u. Säure wissen.
Lass uns da lieber Sonntag mal telefonieren. Schick mir einfach Tel.Nr. und ich ruf zurück.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

  aber Hallo,
isch saaaaggg nuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Augen zu und durcccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   :smoki

der friedliecheeeeee:__ nase


----------



## berghexe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

ich hab auch zu viele Trauben....... und wie es so kommt natürlich null schimmer was für Trauben das sind. Bisher hab ich sie meist heiss entsaftet und Saft oder Gelee daraus gemacht, aber dieses Jahr hab ich schon massig Marmelade.....wer soll die alle essen    Mehr als 10kg Trauben sind es aber auch nicht, hab ja nur 3 Stöcke. Weiss mir wer zu helfen, bevor die __ Wespen sie wieder als Naschbar entdecken??????


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

ach ja,

hier noch ein bild der trauben

 

zu schade für die __ wespen


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Moin, ... im Prinzip ist das sooooo schwer nicht, 
10 kilo sind naürlich nicht die Menge. 
Wenn man in einer Weingegend wohnt gibt es aber sicher genug Nachbarn geben, mit denen man zusammen Wein macht, denn rein theoretisch kann man zwar auch kleine Mengen machen aber unter 10-20 Liter Saftausbeute lohnt doch der Aufwand dann eigentlich nicht. 

Vom Prinzip her ist es einfach, Saft auspressen über Nacht Schwebstoffe absetzen lassen, in ein Faß, Gärballon oder sonstiges Gefäß geben, Hefe dazu, einige Wochen Warten, der Gärprozess endet, die Hefe setzt sich ab, dann wird der Wein in ein zweites Gefäß "abgezogen" so das die abgesetzte Hefe nicht mitkommt, das macht man dann so oft bis der Wein klar ist, 
dann kann in ein kleineres Gefäß abgefüllt werden (das sollte dann voll sein ohne Sauerstoff) den wein noch etwas ruhen lassen und dann auf Flaschen abfüllen. 

Bei "nur" 10 kilo zu viel Aufwand, versuch Dich mit Nachbarn zusammen zu tun und gemeinsam Wein zu machen. 

 Wolf


----------



## Kolja (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Hallo,

ich habe schon ein paar Mal Apfelwein hergestellt. Es ist wichtig eine spezielle Gärhefe (z.B. aus dem Bioladen) und keine normale Bäckerhefe zu nehmen. Auf den Gärballon gehört ein Röhrchen, welches die sich bildenen Gase heraus, aber keine Fruchtfliegen und Sauerstoff hereinlässt.
Ich fand es ganz spannend, so etwas mal selbst herzustellen. Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht, geschmacklich war es allerdings von Jahr zu Jahr sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## udo69 (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Hi 
Wie Wolf schon schreibt , 10 KG da lohnt der Aufwand nicht.
Aber, was haltet ihr von Federweissen? - leicht herzustellen , auch bei geringen Mengen . Zusätzliche Hefe ist idR auch nicht unbedingt nötig, nur etwas (viel) Zucker (der macht den Alk..) 
Mit dem Zeug lässt sich dann n gehöriger Rausch herstellen:smoki 
Und für diejenigen, die es nicht kennen - mit Vorsicht geniessen 
MfG Udo


----------



## berghexe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

ich bin hier im tiefesten Bayern und Weinstöcke muss man hier suchen  

ok, also Gärhefe bekomm ich im Bioladen (muss ich mal suchen), wie war das mit Federweisser????? Welchen Zucker und welches Mengenverhältnis????
Hab schon mal im I-net geschaut aber nichts dazu gefunden. Nen Winzer kenn ich nicht und so muss ich bei euch lästig sein.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich wein*

Moin,

freut mich, daß sich doch noch einige mehr für Weinherstellung interessieren und sich als Hobbywinzer betätigen wollen.

Ich kann nur sagen, schönes und produktives Hobby, schnell von Erfolg gekrönt (sofern man denn dann einen guten Rausch als Erfolg bezeichnen kann!) nadürlich kann ma scho !

Das Thema ist zu weitläufig um hier im Forum eine genaue Anleitung einzustellen (ok, könnte man schon, aber Knallsaft trinke ich doch lieber nicht). Für die, die mehr wissen wollen:

Schöne Anleitung von Hobbythek

Eine gute Seite zum Kauf von Zubehör, Hefe etc.

Die Profiseite, aber auch für Anfänger Arauner, wo ich auch immer kaufe.

Wie Udo schreibt, Federweißer ist ne dolle Sache. Entsteht aber bei der Weinherstellung sowieso. Man muß nur eben das gärende Getränk rechtzeitig, heißt noch während der Gärung trinken. Aber wirklich vorsicht, das zieht einem die Socken aus und  .

Im übrigen, Tante Goog.., Weinherstellung... ist genug zu finden.

Viel Spass !


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

hi
kleiner tipp von mir. 

wenn ihr auch zu viele habt, dann füttert die doch eure kois.
meine lieben weintrauben.
außerdem sind die auch noch für die fische gesund.


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> kleiner tipp von mir.
> 
> wenn ihr auch zu viele habt, dann füttert die doch eure kois.
> ...



können die auch dir kerne ab? oder ist das mehr für koi ab 30~40cm?

nicht das die lüdden bauchweh bekommen....


----------



## heike (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

hallo carsten
ich mach mir die arbeit.... teile und entkerne die trauben :crazy 
unsere kleinen fressen die auch.... nur ab und zu kommt die schale völlig leer wieder zum vorschein  
übrig bleibt zum schluß nix... und sie sind ganz wild drauf.


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Hallo Mitch,

ich habe mir damals das die Kitzinger Weinfibel besorgt. Die ist ganz gut. Zumindest habe ich meinen Wein damit selbst gemacht.

Kitzinger Weinfibel


----------



## berghexe (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Hi,
neues von der Federweissenproduktion!!!!!

Es waren dann doch mehr als 10kg Trauben und ich hab gute 6l Traubensaft gewonnen, der ist jetzt seit Montag angesetzt und es bluppert schon.

Jetzt an die Wein- Federweissenhersteller unter euch...... wie lang darf er blubbern um ihn geniesen zu können???????

PS: Meine Jungs schaunen täglich nach und löchern mich wann sie probieren dürfen.


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

und nicht vergessen :

zum Federweissen gehört ein frischer zwiebelkuchen  

liebe grüße
sister


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> zum Federweissen gehört ein frischer zwiebelkuchen



Genau.... das bringt Schwung in die Perestaltik 

Wuzzel


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

ich glaub ich muss das weinmachen auf nächstes jahr verschieben

  

 unser hund mag die auch


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich wein*

Moin,

@ mitch: Schade... mir wäre mein eigener Durst wichtiger... 

@berghexe: Die Gärung (Heftigkeit und Dauer) richtet sich so ein bißchen nach der Temperatur und der Hefe, die Du zugesetzt hast. Hauptgärung ist durchschnittlich so etwa 3 Tage und dann flaut es langsam ab.

Federweißer solltest Du jeden Tag probieren. Der schmeckt schon wenn es einen Tag so richtig geblubbert hat. Der ist dann noch ziemlich süß und wird mit jedem Tag weniger süß, weil der Zucker ja dann in CO2 und Allohol umgewandelt wird. Es ist eigentlich ein Muß.... jeden Tag kontrollieren... bis zum umfallen... man muß die Gärung ja unter Kontrolle halten (nur so als Ausrede mal vormerken).

Zwiebelkuchen gibt es wohl regional Hunderte von Rezepten. Ich mache ihn eigentlich (Kurzfassung) so: 

Hefeteig (so wie Pizzateig zubereiten), ausrollen. 
Zwiebeln u. Speck anbraten und über den Teig verteilen. Mit Kümmel, Pfeffer, Muskat etc. und nach Belieben würzen. Darüber eine Mischung aus verschlagenem Ei und Sahne schütten und gut 30 Minuten in den heißen Backofen.

Einfach mal oben im Link nachsehen. Es gibt noch viele interessante Zubereitungsformen, auch mit Mürbeteig u.ä.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## berghexe (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich  wein*

Danke Jo

jetzt hast mir sehr geholfen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: wie mache ich wein*

Moin,

@ Sabine: Hatte ich fast vergessen. Für Kinder ist der Federweisser jetzt natürlich nix mehr. 

Alloholgehalt kann nach einer Woche schon gut bei 6-8 % sein.
Schönen Sonntag noch und .....probieren !


----------

